# How to root?



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

My buddy keeps asking me to root his phone. I told him I have no idea how to root the Charge, but he still keeps bugging. So I decided I'd help him out. I'm just looking for the easiest most up to date way to do this. He said he just did a official update on his phone recently so I'm guessing hes on the newest release.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

I would suggest flashing a custom kernel that roots it for you. If you really only want root, and nothing else, I believe the only way is to flash to a previous software version and then flash up to the rooted ee4 thats floating around.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys I just got done shooting a complete how to video that will be up today ....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

